# Road legal Quad Bikes



## Dixie0536 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi, anyone with experience of quads? Considering a quad to fit into the garage of a Flair 800i (rear single beds). would be side loaded and has a rear door as well. Grateful for advice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Dixie, and welcome, most recent experience is two hooligans on the teararsing up and down the main roads of Bradford this afternoon.

I'm certain you don't mean that type though 

I think height might be the problem and possibly width, find out your max dims, then look at quad specs.


----------

